# cat lost / stolen in northwich cheshire



## smudgiesmummy

my cat smudge just disappeared of the face of the earth on friday 18th december




























hes a indoor cat,,, was last seen wearing a blue collar... he is also microchipped


----------



## KarenHSmith

Really hope you find him - have you used other websites, etc? xxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy

to honest dont know what sites to use... i have mentioned it on the northwich facebook group... not that many people use it


----------



## smudgiesmummy

still no sign of smudge :crying:


----------



## Dirky47

How's your cat? any updates? I hope you will see him soon.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

still missing


we have contacted vets... rescue centres... put posters up ect ect... we have him on some missing pet registers 



:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## tafwoc

I know this is really naughty, but when i lost my cat, i got the local phone book and started ringing around, i found him in the end, an old woman had found him in her garage and decided to keep him, even though he had a collar on, she gave him back though. Just worth a shot. Hope you find him.


----------



## thedeans

What area of Northwich??
Also is he black or smokey grey?I ask as I've seen a "new cat on the block" but it is more smokey grey 

Will keep an eye out here (rudheath area) especially as our field seems to attract lots of cats, due I think to the field mice


----------



## BENGAL LOVER 2009

tafwoc said:


> I know this is really naughty, but when i lost my cat, i got the local phone book and started ringing around, i found him in the end, an old woman had found him in her garage and decided to keep him, even though he had a collar on, she gave him back though. Just worth a shot. Hope you find him.


Sorry if someone tried keeping my cat when he had a collar on I think all of hell would break loose. :nonod:


----------



## Dirky47

smudge2009 said:


> still missing
> 
> we have contacted vets... rescue centres... put posters up ect ect... we have him on some missing pet registers
> 
> :crying::crying::crying:


Ohh.. Keep praying for it. :crying:


----------



## smudgiesmummy

still nothing... we have had a few sightings of him or a cat that looks like him about 10 mins away... we keep goin have a look but not seen him yet


----------



## smudgiesmummy

my baby came back on friday at 6.25pm.... we opened the door to go outside and he was sat there waiting

hes fine, little under weight but nothing serious

just dirty and dusty


----------

